# CatCon LA 2016 Somebody??



## rulesofbio (May 23, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Im attending this huge event in Los Angeles this year! I'll let the info below for you  

CatConLA 2016 will take place on June 25th & 26th 2016, celebrating groundbreaking products and ideas in art and design, pop culture, and attitude… for cat people.

Part expo, part symposium, CatConLA showcases some of the world’s top cat-centric merchandise including furniture, art, toys and clothing for those of us who possess a great love of the feline, as well as conversations with some of the top cat experts in the world.

  :Cat


----------



## rulesofbio (May 23, 2016)

*Website: *CatCon LA*

Date: *June 25 & 26
*
Where: *
AT THE REEF 
1933 S Broadway 
Los Angeles, CA 90007 
*
Cost: *Tickets 
Adults: $25 one day /
$40 Weekend (Best Value!)

Children 5-12: $15 one day /
$25 Weekend (Best Value!)

Children Under 5 Free
*
Transportation: *Uber & lax shuttle


----------



## rulesofbio (May 23, 2016)

See you there


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry, but I do not believe that this will be of much interest to the forum. The majority of members here are British and there are only a handful of members who live in the US.
This looks like a great event for cat lovers and I hope you find some people who will go with you. Good luck.


----------

